# tv+connexion ethernet au mac



## tonio08 (4 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acquérir une &#63743;tv et pour la première synchro je voudrais la connecter directement à mon MBP en ethernet pour que les transferts se fassent plus vite. Mais quand je branche le câble, l'&#63743;tv disparaît d'itunes.
Pourtant dans l'utilitaire réseau, l'ethernet est bien actif.
Que puis-je faire?
Merci


----------



## tonio08 (4 Juin 2008)

bon c'est tout la synchro se fait en wifi (c'est lent)
sinon j'ai patché mon &#63743;tv : j'ai installé ssh, sapphite, nitoTV.
Mais je ne peux pas accéder à mon dossier séquences de mon mac. Comment faire?
Merci


----------



## louis14 (16 Avril 2009)

Il est tout à fait possible de faire une synchro rapide en ethernet:

Désactiver airport sur votre mac
Débranchez lalimentation de votre Apple TV.
connectez-l'Apple TV au port Ethernet du Mac 
reconnectez lalimentation. 

Sur le Mac, ouvrez iTunes.
l'Apple TV apparaît dans la liste des appareils.

10 X plus rapide que par airport... surtout si vous devez la remplir la 1ière fois...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)

Merci Louis14 pour ta solution qui à moi va beaucoup m'aider


----------

